# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Latest pics of my 29 gallon updated 5/13/04



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

These pics are only a few months old. Just look in "my fish" and tank in "tank may 2003"

My pics

Let me know what you guys think

George

Tank specs in profile

[This message was edited by George Willms on Sun August 10 2003 at 07:12 PM.]


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

These pics are only a few months old. Just look in "my fish" and tank in "tank may 2003"

My pics

Let me know what you guys think

George

Tank specs in profile

[This message was edited by George Willms on Sun August 10 2003 at 07:12 PM.]


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

No comments anyone? Good or bad? lol

I took some new ones last night that when I get them in there will prove to look much nicer.

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Looks nice George. Not a lot of traffic around here on the weekend. Lots of people will probably see it Monday.

What's the dimensions of the tank ?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

It's a standard 29 gallon, 30" x 12" x 18", I've been having trouble with creating depth because it is only 12 inches to work with.

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## ckll (Jun 20, 2003)

looks neat! IMHO, a dark background will bring out the plant color even more


----------



## Dr.T. (Jul 23, 2003)

I agree.. I used to be opposed to backgrounds, but plain-ol-black looks nice.

Jeff (Dr.T.)


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I plan on adding a black background very soon....will be looking for some contact paper at Home Depot on my lunch break.









George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Your plants look great, George, nice and healthy, and I like the aquascape, too. A background will really improve things and make your equipment a lot less obvious. You might even want to cover the side if you have no other place you can set your CO2 bottle. You might think about placing your heater horizontally behind the plants as well, and perhaps move your spraybar to the side of the tank, angled downward; it's not as obvious in that position. The more you can hide the equipment, the better your tank will look.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I need to get some new pics up. I totally redid the scape. I got rid of the two plants on the right, which were not aquatic plants and added some crypts over there. I bought some black contact paper that will be going on my tank tonight. The quick-filter on the right has been removed. I added a mini-vortex reactor from robert on the left by my intake which is fairly well hidden by the sunset hygro and hyrdocotyle. I put in some different wood, added micranthemoides for the foreground and various others. When pics are up I will let everyone know. I think it looks better with the changes I've made, but still needs some work. As for the spray bar, it is too long to go on the side of my tank, and I'm not sure that I even want it there. It's a strong filter and my fish are small.









George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Ok....I think I have reached a solution. I tried moving my spray-bar to the side of the tank, but I was not too fond of the water circulation that way. Seems like it leaves too many dead zones for me and I don't want to add a power head to help circulation, my filter is more than up to the task in and of itself. So I recently placed a black background on the tank. I found some black tubing made of polyethylene, which is ok to use in a tank, right? It is the same outer diameter as my spraybar, so I'm going to drill some holes in this tube and use that instead, it should be a lot harder to notice. If anyone else is interested, it is called "funny pipe" and is made by Toro. A 2-foot length of it cost me $1 at Home Depot. If anyone has any reasons as to why I shouldn't use this, please let me know. Thanks.

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

OK all....here it is. My latest update: tank update

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I know, it's been a while, but I'm going to be trying to get on here more often now.

My latest update: 5/13/04

Stellata close-ups:


















Full tank shots:


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow, very nice George! Is that Eusteralis?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes it is indeed E. stellata. James sent me about 5 stems a while back and it has really taken off for me. I would even say that in my tank it is almost a weed! Although a very pretty one.


----------



## weeds (Jan 18, 2004)

Your tank looks great George! It's not easy doing a 29g.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks weeds. I have problems with limiting my plant choices. I want to try and grow everything I haven't grown yet....lol.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

looks like a different tank!! beautiful

one quick question.. what is the short darker green plant in the center, with roundish leaves. I have this one growing slowly in my tank, and would love to put a name to it. 

other than that, top marks! well done for getting rid of the equipment from view so well. 
nice tank.

BEN


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Ben, thanks for the compliment. It has definitely come a long way. The small plant in the middle is Anubias nana. It is a slow grower, but a very nice plant. I just found a flower on one of them tonight while trimming! Very exciting for me.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

you're right about it being a slow grower.. i've had mine a couple of years and in the time its grown about 3 inches in length and about one upwards! I do like it tho.. its very hardy. Once, when my heater broke and literally boiled everything over night, the ONLY thing that survived was my _nana_! The only thing i have found tho, is when moving it around, which i have done a couple of times, it tends to break to several smaller plants. still seems happy enough tho!

thanks for your reply.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

That's a good way to get more plants though. All the A. nana I have or have had came from two little plants I bought from Robert like 3 or 4 years ago. A few months ago I removed about 12 good sized plants that I wound up aqquabidding some.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

BTW George, while you were gone, we upgraded the board so that you can up load pictures to the forum direct from your desktop instead of having to link to a picture on another WEB site. Now you can get rid of that cardomain logo thing!


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

ahhh....cool. I'll have to remember that for next time.


----------

